# Tahini ??



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been living off of hummus for a few weeks now and I ordered some various tahinis (pureed' sesame seed), like sesame seed peanut butter..and one of them was Eden nuts' organic/chemical free Gucci went NUTS when she smelled it and I held out the spoon for her to lick it and she grabbed it and RAN off to devour it. That is SOOO unlike her, she flips her nose up at everything that a dog *should* like ..I'm talking about human foods/snacks, too.

I tried googling if sesame is okay for dogs and there really is nothing out there about it, does anyone have any experience feeding sesame?

If its okay, I may incorporate it into her diet because tahini is LOADED with good vitamins and minerals and I always prefer her to get those naturally through food over supplements.

What is really interesting to me......as I have changed my diet recently to gluten free/organic/ no chemicals/preservatives, etc. She is loving those type of foods. I honestly think she smells the bad crap and chemicals in our processed foods. I guess that should tell me something if she won't eat it then there is something bad in it, lol

I'm rambling....

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara, I haven't heard anything about sesame seed. Must be tasty if she went so crazy for it. I'll watch this to see other input.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's what Sabine says in a letter where I asked her about it...

"Yes, it's great as a treat, for example in a Kong!

IMO it's preferable to peanut butter"


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Molly loves peanut butter , I get her the unsweatened ,unsalted though. Glad you brought this up. I might just get us some.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I am going to try this new treat. Phoebe gets so finicky when she is pregnant that I just about rip my hair out trying to get food into her. Forget the yogurt--at least for now. She won't have any of it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm thrilled she likes it! Here are some of the benefits:

Sesame Seeds - The Facts

Sesame seeds are bursting with nutrients that are excellent for the health of your digestive and cardiovascular systems (amongst others). One hundred grams of Total Sesame contains:

11-13 times the amount of calcium that a proportionate serving of cheese contains
Approximately four times the amount of calcium of milk

Calcium is essential for the structure of our bones and teeth, enzyme secretion, and muscle contraction. Research also suggests that it prevents colon cancer.

Sesame seeds are naturally rich in the following vitamins, nutrients, and minerals:

Thiamine

Essential for metabolizing carbohydrates in the body
Natural anti-stressor
Boosts the immune system

Copper

1/4 cup of sesame seeds contain 74% of the recommended daily intake of copper.
Necessary for developing and maintaining many vital organs in the body, including your heart and brain

Phytosterols

Studies indicate that phytosterols reduce LDL cholesterol (the bad kind)

Selenium

Protects the body against several types of caner, including lung cancer, skin cancer, and prostate cancer
Prevents complications due to diabetes

Order your supply of Total Sesame Tahini Spread today and enjoy a healthier lifestyle.

Why Jerusalem Sesame?

At the Jerusalem Sesame Products Company, we pride ourselves on the purity and quality of our products, and the care that goes into producing them.

Pure
Our Total Sesame Tahini Spread is 100% pure and produced from organic sesame seeds. It does not contain any other ingredients, chemicals, preservatives, sugar, or additives.

Quality
Our sesame seeds are sustainably grown and handpicked for their high-grade quality. To maintain the nutritious value of our Total Sesame Tahini Spread, we have innovated a cold press technique that is exclusive to the Jerusalem Sesame products.

Made with care

This is the one I bought and it is tasty:
http://www.almondie.com/TotalSesame.aspx

Not all tahini is equal. I've tasted some that are...uke:, Like the Joyva kind taste chemically to me. I ordered a few different brands that should come in this week..I'll let you know how they are  They are all organic.

At any rate, Its good for me...and just a bonus that its nutritious for them.

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I'm thrilled she likes it! Here are some of the benefits:
> 
> Sesame Seeds - The Facts
> 
> ...


Did you order any of the other butters? Looks good and you are right the Joyva is horrible. I am interested in the diet you are on. Can you share? I am not on organic but getting there and I know it is difficult to eliminate wheat/gluten... Thanks I am going to order the tahini...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I was in the grocery the other day and every label has sugar, or so many chemicals it is irritating.. I did find Black Beans without all the additives and Chick Peas. But it was difficult to find canned tomatos without added sugar, etc...then I went to a friend's house who is on weight watchers and she was cooking some greens and she put a teaspoon of sugar in it. I remember my Mother doing that, sugar in things makes good country cooking :-} But if you are trying to stay off the sugar, watchout!!!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Kara,

Lily and I love Tahini! Right now we are working our way through a jar of Artisana Raw Organic, but normally I buy this roasted brand, I forget the name but its cheaper and has a blue screw on cap. Its amazing on rice cakes with a little honey or with bananas and some dark chocolate shaved on top with a rasp. yum yum!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Our in home trainer suggested "alternative" butters rather than using peanut butter....such as almond, sesame/tahini and even suggested a very tiny amount to be used as a training tool/positive reinforcer. Tahini is a staple in the middle East and also Greece.

I make my own hummus from scratch and it is very yummy 

andra


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

andra said:


> Our in home trainer suggested "alternative" butters rather than using peanut butter....such as almond, sesame/tahini and even suggested a very tiny amount to be used as a training tool/positive reinforcer. Tahini is a staple in the middle East and also Greece.
> 
> I make my own hummus from scratch and it is very yummy
> 
> andra


Sunbutter is really good too, made from sunflower seeds, I think its the most like peanut butter, and is kind of salty/sweet.

I make my own hummus too, so delicious! I have been adding roasted red pepper to mine lately


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Did you order any of the other butters? Looks good and you are right the Joyva is horrible. I am interested in the diet you are on. Can you share? I am not on organic but getting there and I know it is difficult to eliminate wheat/gluten... Thanks I am going to order the tahini...


I do have some Sunbutter (sunflower seed butter) and I do want to try the Almond butter, but I haven't yet. The one on that website is pretty expensive compared to the others ones..if you try it, let me know how it is!

I have been allergic to wheat and chicken for a few years, but I do think the gluten is causing me problems, really...I think the gluten causes many people many problems, because..basically...it is glue! And glue that can linger in your system and prevent the absorbing of vitamins and nutrients, which I'm severely anemic and wayyy low on many of the vitamins levels I was tested on earlier this year.

Has it made me feel better? Yes, I am starting to see that my sinuses are clearer and my eyes don't bother me as much, I've had less stomach aches than usual.

It is hard eliminating gluten..that crap is in so much of what we eat, and its only really here in America, other countries don't use as much gluten as we do.

Meghan (Lilymylove) has been a huge help to me and recommended many wonderful things, and a few other friends who are gluten intolerant.

One of my favorite gluten free foods are these:






Eden Organics

I think I bought the last case of garbanzo on Amazon last week for $16.71, I wouldn't pay $30 or whatever that other seller wants for them, but if you see them somewhere, try them! I just have to add a bit more sea salt to my hummus.

Meghan, Roasted red pepper sounds yum! I have been adding handfuls of cilantro and cumin, maybe I will try the red pepper today.....I was planning on roasting the garlic for this batch. How long does it take for garlic to roast? I over cooked it last week when I made the butternut squash/pear soup. I roasted it with the squash and onion and it came out like a rock!! ound:, so I'm guessing...maybe 10-15 minutes? oh vey!

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw someone on TV roast some garlic along with her other veggies and she left it in the peel. I usually wrap a whole head of garlic in foil drizzled with a little olive oil and roast in my toaster oven.

I would love to get some tahini - haven't seen that since we left CA 25 yrs. ago. Not like to find it in small town Georgia! Maybe I can make my own?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You have to make your own  Its better tasting that way, (I think!) I used to throw tubs of it in my cart from Trader Joe's until I realized it was mostly chemicals and preservatives and little food/nutrition.

My DH finds it odd that I like the Middle Eastern foods/flavors, since I'm a born and bred Texan...I am supposed to be a steak and potato gal...lol
Well, I AM a potato gal, I eat lots of those.

I've been buying those bags of 'heirloom' potatos, the minis mixed with red, white, purple and other baby potatos and cooking those in my crock pot and eating on them ...SO yummy (that's what I did today )

But, I did throw a pizza in the oven for my DH, potatos and hummus ain't cutting it for him..

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This Tohum sesame tahini is the best I have ever tasted. unlike a lot of tahini's it is a golden brown not pale and it really tastes great. I ate it so much I became allergic though. but it has been a few years so maybe I will try it in small doses.

A friend of mine told me a trick about tahini. it will mix with water, she was talking for salad dressings-- but I tried it in this butter and mixed it in, just a little bit-- but what it did is it got it to stay together and not separate from the oil.

I loved it on rice noodles... rice cakes...celery... or just from the jar.

http://www.southrivermiso.com/store/p/17-Tohum-Sesame-Tahini.html


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kathie, you'd probably fair better buying it online..I imagine it would be hard to make? IDk.. If you try, let us know!! and thanks for the tip on the garlic in the toaster oven, that makes more sense.

Missy, thanks for the rec. the fire-roasting sounds divine, roasted foods are just so...yummy. and it probably is a lot different since its cooked.

I have since tried a few other tahini's, I am learning that the chickpeas also make a difference with the hummus. The eden organic isn't as soft as the others, probably because of the no salt factor..

I've been using sea salt lately, instead...tastes better, I think. Better for you, or so they say..who knows anymore these days!!

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kara, you can buy dried chickpeas and cook them yourself - that way you can control the softness and the type and amount of salt - cheaper, too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love cooking beans from dry, although, I always forget to soak them overnight when I want to have them the next day, lol

I actually cook the Eden organic canned ones before I make tahini, because I like them softer, which is cool, because I can also cook/soften the garlic if I don't roast it. I prefer cooked garlic, totally.

Which reminds me....I should go put some pinto beans on to soak for tomorrow!!

Kara


----------

